
A fix for broken TextMate arrow keys in Snow Leopard - drm237
http://hivelogic.com/articles/fix-broken-textmate-command-arrow-keys-in-snow-leopard/
======
Oompa
The latest TextMate update recently released fixes this. Just update, and
you're done.

~~~
weaksauce
Should note that it probably is only in the cutting edge repository so you
need to enable those.

------
nestlequ1k
Fix came through automatically. Avoid the bundle

------
dlsspy
I hear there's a more comprehensive fix in TM 2.0.

~~~
stevejohnson
TextMate 2: TextMate Forever

